
LibreOffice 5.3 is now available - lneves
https://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-fresh/?version=5.3.0
======
lneves
Release notes:
[https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleaseNotes/5.3](https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleaseNotes/5.3)

